# Does anyone here miss CoyoteVille as much as I do?



## Nathaniel43284 (Feb 23, 2016)

I mean, I used to enjoy it a lot because of its great art style, but it stopped updating last *year*. And why? Because Draconis0868/Steve MacIntyre was pulled into doing all this flea market mess with his mom (who had interfered with his comic process a few times before, especially with the tedious house move in 2013) last February. And now he's spending his time working on a game and doing 3D. Well, he actually did resume CoyoteVille for a brief time back in the summer, but he only updated it once a week instead of daily, but then he stopped updating it again after five strips when he blocked me about the fourth time in July (he actually unblocked me two months later). So, who else here misses CoyoteVille?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

why'd he block you?


----------



## Nathaniel43284 (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> why'd he block you?



He blocked me five times, first in November 2014 when this CoyoteMyp came and insulted me after Steve talked to him, then twice when I complained about the comic's never-ending hiatuses, later the fourth time in July when I complained to Steve about his mom and blamed her for interfering with the comic process (I won't do that again though, but I'm still surprised she doesn't have a caregiver yet), and lastly in September when I tried to get an answer from him on Twitter by reposting the same message.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Nathaniel43284 said:


> He blocked me five times, first in November 2014 when this CoyoteMyp came and insulted me after Steve talked to him, then twice when I complained about the comic's never-ending hiatuses, later the fourth time in July when I complained to Steve about his mom and blamed her for interfering with the comic process (I won't do that again though, but I'm still surprised she doesn't have a caregiver yet), and lastly in September when I tried to get an answer from him on Twitter by reposting the same message.


hm.. that's really rude of him for blocking you. 
Does he enjoy taking care of his mother? If he's an adult, it's really his choice to stay and do those things. I make a comic as well and I completely understand when real life gets in your way of making the comic. If he's underage then I could see his mom roping him into all kinds of things without him having the ability to say no. 

I think another thing (from my experience) is that I'm actually personally afraid of fans becoming upset over long hiatus', so I would get scared and not post anything thinking they'd "go away". I know that's bad. and that's the reason why I havent launched my comic. (I want to get about 50 pages done before launch) 

maybe it's that? 

idk. I think it's nice to have fans personally.. but not everyone's a fan of /fans/ (bad pun). could be that? still rude of him to block you.


----------



## Nathaniel43284 (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> hm.. that's really rude of him for blocking you.
> Does he enjoy taking care of his mother? If he's an adult, it's really his choice to stay and do those things. I make a comic as well and I completely understand when real life gets in your way of making the comic. If he's underage then I could see his mom roping him into all kinds of things without him having the ability to say no.
> 
> I think another thing (from my experience) is that I'm actually personally afraid of fans becoming upset over long hiatus', so I would get scared and not post anything thinking they'd "go away". I know that's bad. and that's the reason why I havent launched my comic. (I want to get about 50 pages done before launch)
> ...



Yeah, I agree. What a grouch he was being. (Well, he's a SJW though.)

Plus, sure, he's an adult, but his endless hangouts with his mom and how they've caused the permanent death of his webcomic have gone out of hand


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 23, 2016)

Nathaniel43284 said:


> Yeah, I agree. What a grouch he was being. (Well, he's a SJW though.)
> 
> Plus, sure, he's an adult, but his endless hangouts with his mom and how they've caused the permanent death of his webcomic have gone out of hand.



geeze. SJW's. blech.

I guess what it really comes down to is .. does he care about his mother more than a webcomic? Most people would say yes, and that's a sane and natural response.


also, woah. was I banned?


----------



## Nathaniel43284 (Feb 23, 2016)

Zrcalo said:


> geeze. SJW's. blech.
> 
> I guess what it really comes down to is .. does he care about his mother more than a webcomic? Most people would say yes, and that's a sane and natural response.



I think so. He still cares about the comic, but unfortunately, not as much as game making or 3D since he claims that he's tired of cartooning and wanted to focus more on those other two things. He even kept rejecting my suggestions for him to hire a caregiver for his mom ever since I made the first offer.


----------



## Imago (Feb 23, 2016)

You can miss a comic, but I mean if the guy wants to take care of his mother that's actually pretty honorable. Artists get burned out all the time. We're not machines. I switched from 3D to 2D for a couple years, because 3D burned me out. Sometimes we need a change, and suggesting he get his mother a caretaker just so he can write and draw a comic is actually quite rude. He wants to do other things. I think you should respect his choice and not badger him about it. Eventually, he may start it back up again, or even make a game of it. (Since he's interested in making games now.) If he's a favorite artist of yours... Support him in what he's doing now instead of what he used to do. We all need to grow and switch gears. Burning out is not fun and it makes working on anything a chore.


----------



## Nathaniel43284 (Jan 12, 2018)

Now Steve just put CoyoteVille on hiatus AGAIN in October after he yelled at me and blocked my Twitter account simply for asking him to reopen his Patreon and Line Webtoon accounts. Can anyone please sign this petition? www.change.org: Sign the Petition


----------

